# Is her bumble foot cured



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I noticed that my Cuckoo Maran Coopy had a bump with a weird top also called a "core" or "corn" of the bumble foot about 3 weeks ago. Then about 2 weeks ago I began to rub First aid iodine with 45% alcohol on her bumble foot each day for about a week. A couple days ago the top part to Coopys bumble foot fell off, I think it was a scab so after that I have been rubbing the iodine/alcohol on her bumble foot and putting antibiotic on it. Also it seemed like dirt kept getting I. That hole on her bumble foot bump. 

And so today it seems smaller and the hole seems smaller too. There is less dirt in it and it seems less red. Did I cure her bumble foot or is there more to do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably not. When you see that black patch on the foot you can be pretty certain there is a solid mass of pus in the foot. If that is not removed then it will reinfect when the body has had enough of it being in there.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

What should I do?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You need to get the mass out, soaking then squeezing and picking with a pair of tweezers is the usual way. Sometimes they need to be cut out.

Regardless on how it gets out, you need to pack the hole with antibiotic and wrap it to keep it clean and let that medicine do its thing.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you, 
I will do that tomorrow. Just one question, will she or my other chickens peck at the stuff I wrap it up with? I haven't known if I should do that because I thought they may peck at it and pull it off of her foot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Usually birds with bumble are kept up in clean bedding to keep staph from re-entering the open wound.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok,
I will try to clean their betting tomorrow and keep her out of the mud. Thanks


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Wrap it in get wrap. They might pick at it but not enough to get it off.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Wrap it in get wrap. They might pick at it but not enough to get it off.


I'm fairly certain you mean "vet" wrap.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You'd be correct. Auto correct drives me bonkers!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sort of like me not word checking Siri when I use it. It sure does come up with some strange things.


----------



## Melina (Jul 16, 2012)

If you google or look on back yard chickens for Bumblefoot surgery you will see what to do.
You need to get her foot clean and wrapped and you need to dig out all the pus so its empty. It will continue to grow unless you get it 
all out. It can take months to get it better but if it was really bad before you started, it could go into the tendons and cause cellulitis which will
dissolve the tendons. Iodine is not a good idea. Soak it and use Bactine and alcohol. Get some nail scissors. sharp ones. and lay her on her side on the side of the sink and use the running water. cover her with a towel and she will lay there. They usually will lay still under a towel. Have lots of light or magnifying glasses and go right in and cut around the circle. Cut down to below it, and try not to cut any tendons or into the bone in the middle of her foot.
If its gone between her toes you have to get in there. Make little snips and keep going. Its gonna bleed. be sure to have lots of paper towels or do this on the side of a sink.
When you think you have most of it, like its hollow, fill the hole with neosporin and put a small square of gauze (you may have to wait for it to stop bleeding for this part. Soak it up with paper towels till it slows and stops.
Wrap with vet wrap. You can get this on amazon or in the pet store or even the pharmacy; tho the one for humans is usually more expensive. Get the 2" one.
You want to wrap it not too tight.
Check in around 4 days and you will probably be able to squeeze more out. 
This may go on for a while.
If she is not doing well she may need some tylan in water or injectable. You can get tylan at Tractor supply and places like that or at first state vet...with syringes or get the water type.
Throw away any eggs at this time.
Check other threads.

The advice I am seeing on this forum is not really great.
join backyard chickens or see if you have a good meetup around you.
You need a mentor who knows about medical stuff in chickens.
I run a meet up for southern CT and westchester and I specialize in chicken and poultry medical.
No one should give advice if they havent done this surgery.
Check out the pics online and get some advice.
If you dont do this, it will continue to grow and make her lame which will likely kill her.
Its staph infection so wear gloves!!
good luck

Melina
www.meetup.com/chckens1


----------



## Melina (Jul 16, 2012)

I wanted to add that I am only referring to BYC so that you can see the pictures of Bumblefoot treatment. If you take advice from anyone here or there, use common sense and do research of your own. There are as many people over there who will give advice without knowing what they are talking about as there are people who have one point of view and will defend it until your entire flock is dead, as there are reasonable people...but its a lot to pick through when you have a sick bird. I only give advice on things that i have dealt with personally....and from my research, there is not way to "cure" bumblefoot without cutting it out or at lease catching it early and soaking and squeezing it. something has to come out.
But dont think Im referring you to BYC for anything except to search for the "Bumblefoot Surgery" pictures that are there.
Melina
www.meetup.com/chickens1


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks,
I looking at her bumble foot right now and it looks like just a top layer of soft skin which is hollow and has a whole in it. Before it looked like bumble foot and for some reason now it doesn't.

When I dug the stuff inside out it was dirt inside. Was this really a bumble foot or was it something else. Thanks again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where pics are so helpful.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a picture of her foot. It's not to good because it was dark out when i took it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a bit too close for me to see enough to feel completely comfortable with saying that lump is solidified pus in her foot. If you get the chance can you do one that shows a bit more of the foot?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW, have you checked the bottom of her foot for a black spot? That's usually where it shows up.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll try to get a better pic soon. She's so fussy about me picking her up and holding her feet like most hens are.

I haven't checked the bottom but I'll try to in the morning.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a picture of the bumble foot thing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sure looks like it. Have tried soaking it in epsom salts to loosen the scab? Once it's off you need to try to express the solidified pus that's in it. Once that's done if you take a syringe (without the needle) and flush the hole with 50/50 betadine in an attempt to get any left over material. Some of packed the hole with an Epsom salt gauze, in an attempt to draw out more infection. 

You can pack the hole with antibiotic ointment if you're comfortable that all of the foreign material is gone and wrap in vet wrap to keep it clean. 

Did you check the bottom of her foot? That is normally where it starts.


----------

